# My home made back rack thread



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I spent most of the day making this in the rain for my '98. I would have gotten farther, but I couldn't take being soaked anymore. Anyway, it's made from 1 1/2" square tubing, 3/16th thick. The rack can be unbolted with 4 bolts from the rails, so it can easily come off if needed. The material is thick enough to just drill and tap the holes for bolts. Much easier than drilling holes and welding in nuts. I'm going to add red lights along the top and one amber light on each side. My tool box still needs to be mounted. I'm going to weld some plate to the top for my Whelen double rotator. I'll probably add a 3rd work light. I'd like to get it powder coated somewhere. So, this was how I spent Labor day. Now I'm enjoying a cold beer.



















Just in case somebody wants to see the whole truck, here it is.


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks Great! Think I will make one myself this week! I think I will add the rear rail to make a nice ladder rack.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks. The key is to make the rear rack just drop in or something, so it looks like this when it's not in.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks cool  Ever thought of caping the ends? (to keep water out)


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Looks real good. I like it, you gonna put in some expanded steel or anything or leave it open? I Broke a few back windows before I built a "headache rack". 

How far north do you go to use the sled BTW?


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

creativedesigns;802211 said:


> Looks cool  Ever thought of caping the ends? (to keep water out)


I was going to suggest the same thing. I would cut out some metal sq's and weld them in. Looks good so far.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm going to cap the ends, but that will be one of the last things to do. I'll leave them open for now, so I can run the wires easier. I want the wires as hidden as possible. I built the same kind of rails for my 04 and they are capped. I doubt I'll put in any expanded steel. I really don't haul anything that would threaten the window, but we'll see.

I go to New Hampshire every winter for ice fishing and I take both quads too. I have ridden the sled here, but just in the back yard when we get a storm. It's a kick butt lake sled, but it will give you a work out on the trails. 1995 Formula 670. 

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice work man... Did you make the side rails too? ( i mean today).


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks. Yup, started from scratch this morning. The rails go into the stake pockets and then one bolt holds each post in through the factory hole. No drilling required for instal'. That's how I like my accessories. I'm thinking about trying to get some side work building these and similar stuff for trucks.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

that looks really good how much did it cost you to make? im thinking about building me one of them


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

I see... it will look really sweet when you get some paint on it... I was also wondering the cost...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I've had the material sitting in the shed forever, so I don't remember exactly how much I paid for it. I bought like 100' of this tubing. I would guess that this cost me around $40 - $50.


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

I hope you don't mind a little criticism, but I don't like the 1/4" strap you are using for the tie-down. Seems like it would be very easy to bend. And it is longer then necessary. 
I'd suggest using another piece of tubing and chamfering the end for a cool look.

Such as.........


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

And a third support in the middle of the side rail would go a long way to preventing the rail from bending if something were to hit it. You could probably stand on the rail right now and put a kink in it.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I don't mind at all, thanks. The tool box goes over the 1/4' flat stock and the flat stock goes to the rear edge of the tool box. This rack was not built to really carry anything or support a load. Honestly, I built it for looks and to hold lights. I've stood on the rails and it won't kink. It would only take 20 minutes probably to add a middle post. I do like the idea you drew, I wish I had though of that because I would have done it. Oh well, it's not done and I can always mod it.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

looks good i got a s10 that needs one so drop off on your way ice fishing lol


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I got it pretty much done now except for wiring everything into the truck. The wire has already been fished through the tube, so it's just a matter of connections. I kept the 1/4" flat stock, but added a bracket on the inside that bolts to the rails. Now it's 2 bolts on top and one on the inside for a total of 6 bolt locations to hold the rack onto the rails.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks Great! only thing I could think of is how high that tool box sits now.....is it hard to see out the window?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks! No, it doesn't really make a difference to look out the back, but it does give me a bunch more room under the box.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

That turned out sweet. I really liked the way the the end caps turned out. Did you use a flap disk on them? I found that to be the best way to smooth out the welds.

That side bar probably makes getting in over the side easier also.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks. I capped all the ends and used a flap disk to smooth them. I probably use a flap dish 85-90% of the time on my angle grinder. They are so versatile.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice job, just like everything else you do.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Just a quick question for you NC guys, how much snow do you get, and how often do you get to use that snowmobile?

Thanks


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Very hit or miss with storms. Plowed twice last winter but keep in mind that no one plows here. So we have a huge chunk of the market. I use the sled in NH.


----------

